# Turkey and Chicken



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

i am currently following a diet plan that requires me to eat turkey or chicken breast

my question is...

is bernard matthews style packets of turkey and chicken ok. they come on 200g packs and contains slices ?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id go with turkey steaks from the butcher or supermarket mate, those wafer thin packs are processed crap


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

nobbythedonkey said:


> i am currently following a diet plan that requires me to eat turkey or chicken breast
> 
> my question is...
> 
> is bernard matthews style packets of turkey and chicken ok. they come on 200g packs and contains slices ?


Probably not as it's normally reconstituted and full of preservatives... why not just go simple and buy chicken breast/legs etc and turkey fillets/escalopes?

Much better for you and plus you know you're getting exactly what you think youre getting if you know what I mean!!

Best of luck with the diet!

K x


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

cheers for the advice, ill get my self some...

the only downside is cold meat doesnt taste to great


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

nobbythedonkey said:


> cheers for the advice, ill get my self some...
> 
> the only downside is cold meat doesnt taste to great


then make it taste nicer by adding some nandos peri peri sauce to your chicken/turkey :drool:


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Agree with above posts, open up a pack of turkey or chicken and its normally wet, that suggests to me that there are a hell of a lot of addeticves and water added (No s**t) now correct me if im wrong but chickens and turkeys live on a farm which tends to be above sea level and dry, they dont live under the sea so why are they wet???

Go to ASDA or Tesco 1kg of Turkey breast steaks is roughly £6. So 1kg of turkey breast provides 240g of protein and will keep in fridge or can be frozen so buy in bulk!


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

im going shopping tonight so will by some and do as suggest


----------

